# convict sideways and twitches?



## DocHoliday (May 29, 2011)

if you go through my other thread "convict and know lil about care"you could get allll the specifics on whats going on in this situation,water parameters,cycling battle etc.

my question is what could be causing his change?the beginning of this week he was startled and i heard him bump against two sides of the tank.could an injury have caused his sideways and twitching?
he has no red streaks or signs of ammonia poisoning except hes not as active.
swim bladder????


----------



## DocHoliday (May 29, 2011)

so i got him in a 55gl tank and there is nothing wrong with him.
thanks for all the _replies_ and _help_!


----------

